# Order No: 070813-082522-5713



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

Did you receive my emails regarding my order that was delivered on Tuesday 14th August.




Neil.


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

I`ll wait till your back from holiday


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Neil, 

Thanks alot for your patience. 

All sorted now and replacement sent out today. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Johnny :thumbs:


Received


----------

